# Habanapalooza was a hit



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Went to the Habanapalooza last night, forgot to bring the camera, what a great time we all had. I did take a few pics of the give aways our great sponsors had to give to all in attendance. Food was catered by a local chef named Carmine, and was out of this world!! The CAO flavorettes where there, as well as the Bacardi Girls :biggrin: The event was held at the Best Western, in the pool area. What was really cool about that is, the roof on the pool is retractable so cigar smoke inside was no problem. You would have never known there where over two hundred people smoking cigars in one place!

For those that live in the upstate NY area, you should make plans now to come to next years!

A big thanks to Scotty for a great event!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Man I dig that shirt--Those Camacho's look sweet--


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Love the shirt. nice grabs


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice haul,love the shirt!!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Sounds like a great time.
Shame you didnt have a camera.
Looks like a nice haul though.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

I wished I'd remembered to grab the darn thing, but in my hast to get there a competently forgot. Might take a few days, but you'll be able to see pics of this years event here... http://habanahappenings.com/index.html

You can look at some the past events the shop has had while you're there too.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul!! Wish I could have come up...


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

That's a killer shirt. They should sell those.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I wish it wasn't so close to C-Fest. great looking tee shirt.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

nice looking pick up ,cool shirt!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome shirt - and a great stash!
Where in upstate NY do they hold it?


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Awesome shirt - and a great stash!
> Where in upstate NY do they hold it?


Albany.


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

hahaha u must have bugged the crap outta the reps, they wouldnt throw me any extras at all, but i did make out with about 15 cigars, but a few of those door prizes were AWESOME!!!!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

luckyfitz13 said:


> hahaha u must have bugged the crap outta the reps, they wouldnt throw me any extras at all, but i did make out with about 15 cigars, but a few of those door prizes were AWESOME!!!!


Nope...all I said was hi, the rest they did on their own. Some day young one, you will learn the ways of wisdom...lol

That Monte coffee set was great, and the RyJ wine rack humi would have looked good in my living room.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow-

That is smokin--We need big events like that on Long Island--Don't know why we don't have Big B&M events like that


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice. love the shirt


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

wow, sounds like a blast!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Thats a kick assed shirt...man we need someof those events here in Florida


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great hole! the Camacho's look tasty!


----------

